

How to Find a Online Software Job? - rahul0611

I am newbie ,never did an online job or freelancing . Is that difficult to find first freelancing job?
======
7gramroxg
It depends, you can sign up to many different freelance job websites such as
freelancer, elance or peopleperhour.

If you are looking for a site to post a job with no
registration/verification/hassle then take a look at
<http://facingworlds.co.uk> it is a free and open job board I found recently,
pretty cool for picking up odd dev/design jobs.

~~~
rahul0611
Cool! i will have a look :) Thanks 7gramroxg! are you into freelancing ?

